# 3rd Gen 4Runner HLCD install Photos?



## Complacent_One (Jul 2, 2009)

Been contemplating going with HLCDs in my '98 4Runner but have been unable to find any photos of successful installations. Seems the blower motor on the passenger side is going to be the biggest hurdle. Pretty sure I could fab up kicks for some 8" Mids (currently house Pioneer PRS 4" Mid and Tweeter). Any assistance or links to installs would be greatly appreciated.

Happy Holidays!!


----------



## oabeieo (Feb 22, 2015)

Complacent_One said:


> Been contemplating going with HLCDs in my '98 4Runner but have been unable to find any photos of successful installations. Seems the blower motor on the passenger side is going to be the biggest hurdle. Pretty sure I could fab up kicks for some 8" Mids (currently house Pioneer PRS 4" Mid and Tweeter). Any assistance or links to installs would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Happy Holidays!!


i would take out glovebox , fabricate a new lower dash on both sides to accommodate vor miniHorns , then do kicks vented to outside

keeping the horn somewhat low so there’s at least a few inches to extend the flare

Cross at 1.4K ish .... 

Find a good fab guy and do it !


----------



## Complacent_One (Jul 2, 2009)

I appreciate the response!! Oh, and thank you for the JL Parts!! They look great.

The dash already seems fairly conducive(shape) to something like the Stevens Mini or full size bodies. My concern is having to mount so low to clear the blower motor on the pass side. This is a daily driver, currently 285K miles and kicking. As far as venting to the outside, I certainly don't have the room to vent to the wheel well as I am running 33x12.5 tires. I can look at other locations to vent to. Luckily I am already a pretty versed fab guy, so I have that covered.


----------



## oabeieo (Feb 22, 2015)

Complacent_One said:


> I appreciate the response!! Oh, and thank you for the JL Parts!! They look great.
> 
> The dash already seems fairly conducive(shape) to something like the Stevens Mini or full size bodies. My concern is having to mount so low to clear the blower motor on the pass side. This is a daily driver, currently 285K miles and kicking. As far as venting to the outside, I certainly don't have the room to vent to the wheel well as I am running 33x12.5 tires. I can look at other locations to vent to. Luckily I am already a pretty versed fab guy, so I have that covered.


no problem!!!
glad I could help 

yeah if it was my car I would remove the blower motor heater box , make my own vent and a small fan to defrost only for heat. And get the horns in.
Lol that’s just me 

yeah but I’ve done kick in a runner , it’s been awhile, but I remember they had good imaging. 285k yeah I would cut that car to fit my needs without lookin back

big holes in floor or in kick panel wall to fender to vent kicks , no heater box , full size horns.

like some dryer ducting vent tube , a high power fan box with one speed , and negate AC and all vents and Just have defrost .....

or keep the ac just have the evaporator mounted without the heater box and a fan mounted to it.:... just 86 the portion of heater box in way ..... the fan blower, and right side ducts, and fresh air inlet ..... 

I would retain everything just make it smaller and more home made ish


----------



## Complacent_One (Jul 2, 2009)

I like how you are thinking. I was looking at maybe pulling the blower assembly out to see if I could invert the motor so it sits inside the squirrel cage. Living in Central TX, it is vital to have amazing AC. With the stupid freeze we had last year, heat is also a requirement. I will see what I can do with the blower. If I can move that I am pretty sure I can get minis to mount with the front edge 3-4 inches back from the lower dash lip. Time to start tearing **** up...


----------



## MythosDreamLab (Nov 28, 2020)

This might not be too helpful, and I don't mean to sound negative or put down your vehicle, but we had a *1998 4-Runner Limited for 17 years and 217k miles* _(the longest I've ever owned a vehicle)_ and even though it still ran well when we sold it 6 or 7 years ago, the motor was very low powered and was showing it's age, even though we did that Throttle Body Flush _(which I recommend - if you have not done it lately),_ but I would not dump a ton of money into redoing the stereo, - I'd get a newer vehicle...

_(Sorry, I do understand if it is not possible...)_


----------



## Complacent_One (Jul 2, 2009)

I actually did a flush, plugs, timing belt, and compression test. Only about 9% down across the board on all cylinders. She actually runs great and I will be passing down to my son in the next 2 years. Vehicle is in amazing shape for the year. I drive about 100-120 miles a day 3-4 days a week so having a killer stereo has been a must since day one. Currently running an ATOTO S8 Premium Source, Pioneer Stage 4 PRS 3-ways in the front driven by a JL450/4, rear doors stock off the head. In back, a 12W6v3 Sealed driven by a JL 500/1. Sounds great, but always looking to get more out of it. Actually in the middle of swapping out the 450/4 for a for a VX800/8i so i can run the 3ways fully active. Feel like I will be able to squeeze a bit more out of them with more accurate xovers and steeper slopes.


----------



## MythosDreamLab (Nov 28, 2020)

Cool, great to hear, how many miles you got on it and are you the original owner? Yep, timing belts every 60k on that motor, we did them 3 times, and the 4th was due @ 220K and we sold it @ 217k...

Anyway, the JL 8 channel is gonna rock in there! I never did any stereo upgrades to our 4Runner, mostly due to it being my wife's daily driver (and she did not care)...


----------



## Petererc (Dec 28, 2016)

@CrimsonCountry this guy did up a 4 runner and is super helpful
I am doing a 2nd gen Taco couple threads down there’s some pics. Not sure but sounds like same blower location. I set the horns as high as I could to the blower. Then had to raise driver side 1” for better brake pedal clearance. Mini horns would have been easier, I think lol


----------



## oabeieo (Feb 22, 2015)

I think high mileage cars are the best to take an air saw to!!!

there is no good reason not to. Make it a stereo car, I did it to my brand new Honda with600 mi on it , it’s a car!!!! Who cares

I think you should do it because it would be ****ing bad ass


----------



## Petererc (Dec 28, 2016)

Took the angle grinder to the back wall brace, it had to go. Note too self, don’t ever put butyl on something that you may cut out at another time. What a mess that was, mineral spirits cleaned it up easily. Should have done it when I first got the truck, but didn’t want to “ruin” it. F that, i am fixing Toyota’s design flaws lol. It’s just a truck, I love it, they used to make more everyday 


oabeieo said:


> I think high mileage cars are the best to take an air saw to!!!
> 
> there is no good reason not to. Make it a stereo car, I did it to my brand new Honda with600 mi on it , it’s a car!!!! Who cares
> 
> I think you should do it because it would be ****ing bad ass


----------



## Complacent_One (Jul 2, 2009)

ok...so looking at rebuilding a set of 2118Hs. I am thinking on axis in the kicks with those. Looks like I have about 10-11 inches of depth from the lower dash leading edge to the fire wall if I fix the blower issue. Question is full size or mini Stevens ultra horns? If I go this route, I will likely ditch the 880/8i for a Mid amp that will do 300-500 @ 4ohms A/B and maybe 50-75 x 2 Class A for horns?? Will have to source another DSP that has Coax and/or optical in.


----------



## Eric Stevens (Dec 29, 2007)

if its a manual trans go MH otherwise I prefer the FS over MH. Mh have a more focused center due to a steeper crossfire angle and more up top due to reduced air load but require a higher crossover 1200 to 1500. The FS still produce a great center, crossover of 800 and warmer midrange.


----------



## Complacent_One (Jul 2, 2009)

ES, thank you for your input!! It is an Auto but to my knowledge there is not a difference in the console shape between the two. Ebrake is in the center console, not on the dash like the older manuals. I am assuming that is why you were stating to go with mini's with the manual. Biggest Challenge is going to be the blower...I have not dug into that yet. Just perked up my 3 ways with the 800/8i and sounds pretty good. I will likely hit you up soon on a set of FS Neo's....possible MB8s for the kicks too.


----------



## Eric Stevens (Dec 29, 2007)

Complacent_One said:


> ES, thank you for your input!! It is an Auto but to my knowledge there is not a difference in the console shape between the two. Ebrake is in the center console, not on the dash like the older manuals. I am assuming that is why you were stating to go with mini's with the manual. Biggest Challenge is going to be the blower...I have not dug into that yet. Just perked up my 3 ways with the 800/8i and sounds pretty good. I will likely hit you up soon on a set of FS Neo's....possible MB8s for the kicks too.


The MH for a manual trans is about the clutch pedal not the console.


----------



## CrimsonCountry (Mar 11, 2012)

Petererc said:


> @CrimsonCountry this guy did up a 4 runner and is super helpful
> I am doing a 2nd gen Taco couple threads down there’s some pics. Not sure but sounds like same blower location. I set the horns as high as I could to the blower. Then had to raise driver side 1” for better brake pedal clearance. Mini horns would have been easier, I think lol


Sorry, just seeing this. My 4runner is always a WIP (isn't all of ours?) but I really enjoy my setup. I'm running the older ID Ultra motors on Minis, 2118Hs in stock locations (not the best there in a 2way as they drop hard around 100 hz or so) and an IDMAX15 sealed. 

I've got a 4th gen (2006) as well but still a fairly similar layout. I installed around my blower bc I'm lazy. Lol. I did take off the bottom panel off and relocate my 4wd control module too so it's as high as it gets before removing/relocating the blower motor. Any more updates on your equipment selection or install? 

Besides the horn-master himself, Eric, chiming in (he always answers seemingly endless questions with patience everytime I've reached out), check out Matt's old videos on YouTube @ Backyard Installers. I thought he even had an older 4runner horn build at some point but may be misremembering. Either way, he's another horn-wiz that knows what he's talking about.


----------

